
Jerry Merryman, an Inventor of the Calculator Dies - thomasmarriott
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2019-03-05/-brilliant-man-who-was-an-inventor-of-the-calculator-dies
======
thomasmarriott
Gig'em.

